# Which Gun Do You Use The Most?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I use my shotguns more than anything. Next would be my .40 or .380 I use for CC. 

Which firearm do you find yourself grabbing most often for plinking, hunting or CC?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For plinking: Ruger SR22 followed by an AR15. After that, my 50Cal muzzleloader. Oddly I shoot my 50cal more than my 12Ga shotgun.

For CC, I slip a LCP into a pocket.

-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

This is a tough question... I shoot my Benelli and Weatherby shotguns quite a bit, and I chase deer with a muzzleloader every year as well.. Also, I am weird in the way of I feel bad if a gun is excluded and hasn't been shot in awhile, so I make sure to take all of them out for a walk when I can!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Varmint Rifles. Then Pistols. Oh wait a minute....... I don't own any guns.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I most frequently bring my Ruger 22Mag along with me. But most recently I've been bringing my 6.5 Creedmoor along in the case a coyote crosses my path.

Generally have a Glock 17 9mm on my hip most places I go.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the heck out of my Citori 12ga. If I'm chasing elk I grab my X-Bolt in 7mm. Deer I have been known to use either the X-Bolt or the M700 .270WIN. Plinking is often the 10-22 or the 45LC lever.

CC is a Glock 43.

If we're talking most used in terms of shots fired, it would be the Citori. Back when rabbit hunting was excellent I fired box after box in a day. Until I ran out of ammo.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a loaded question so to speak. For me it is the one that goes with me out the door. 

I have close to a thousand rounds reloaded to go through my .44 mag, .45 Long Colt, .40 S&W and .357 mag. 

Then there are the rifles that will get a good workout once the snow melts and the mud dries up at my shooting range. Everything from a .22 Lr up to my .340 Weatherby along with 3 muzzle loaders.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m going to just say NONE of them enough! I’m a slacker these days.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Plinking-10/22, AR15
Bird hunting-benelli supernova
Deer-Winchester 25-06
CC-kimber micro9

Many others I try not to neglect but don't shoot quite so often. Did pick up a weatherby element 20ga to play with for birds.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

.357, .45ACP


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool thread. Probably 80% of my hunts involve my Weatherby SA-08 in 20 gauge. I love it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Benelli M2 by far. I try and hit the skeet or 5-stand range bi-weekly.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Winchester model 88 lever action .243
Another one my Dad gave me. All my girls and my wife have taken deer with it. I still use it for skunks, coyotes, and other rodents. 
Still shoots very well. Is always in my truck when I go on the mountain.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Which firearm do you find yourself grabbing most often for plinking, hunting or CC?


 CC = S&W shield 9mm
Woods Carry = SAI 1911a1 MilSpec
Plinking = Ruger 10/22
Hunting = Mossberg 835. (this last year it came out for turkey, grouse, and hare)
Hunting = AR-15 Frankenrifle w/ 20" barrel (for more unsuccessful coyote hunting out of boredom)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i shoot my 10ga browning gold and benelli sbe3 the most throughout the year. 
i dont hunt deer much anymore but when hunting bear or elk i carry either .375 ruger or .338 federal


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

For me. It's the gun I'm using to hunting with at the time. 
I don't plink.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

CC - S&W Shield
Truck gun - Remington .243
After that what ever I'm hunting with.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Probably the gun I use the most is my Colt Peacemaker .22LR, I've had it for over 40 years and it's almost always within reach. I'm guessing I've killed more coyotes with it than I have with any varmint rifle I own mostly because it pretty well goes every place I do when I'm in the hills. Back in my fur tapping days there's no counting how may critters I've dispatched with it, or later as a houndsman how many treed bobcats it's felled, but its always been handy and accurate.

My current favorite gun though is probably my Winchester model 1892 chambered in .25-20. It is primarily a varmint gun, a ballistic equivalent to a .22 magnum, but it is fun to shoot. I can't help but giggle like a school girl every time I crank down the lever and jack another shell in the chamber.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Some may laugh but a year or two ago I bought a Marlin youth bolt .22 and I pair it with sub-sonic quiet .22 cartridges.
I carry this rifle in my truck, boat, and utv wherever I go, including my daily driver truck.
It is super handy and super quiet.
If I feel like shooting I just pull over and shoot, even in SL County.
It is so quiet I haven’t been hassled yet.
The second most used gun is my M1 in 20 gauge, it is a pure joy to carry/shoot.
I use it on almost all bird hunts nowadays, even used it to kill my swan last year.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Little late to this thread
-Most used daily my S&W J-frame for CC, hope I never have to use it.
-Most used for plinking a 10/22 with light weight barrel or my kids CZ 452 scout.
-Truck/Camp gun usually a Savage 24 22wmr/20ga
-Bugout is a 10/22TD, Buckmark and SKS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If I am just looking for a good day with a leisurely walk through sagebrush, it’ll always be my Henry .22WMR. 

Otherwise, a shotgun is always in order for me


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've decided not to sell my old 30-06 and I'm going to use it this fall. I'm kind of excited to use it again. I haven't shot it since 2002. So it will be my most used rifle come Oct.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My favorite pistol is my old Colt New Frontier .22 LR I bought it new in 1975. 
My dad had one I shot a lot growing up. So I bought me one. 
It's killed a bunch of bunnies, skunks, raccoons, and other assorted rodents. 

Dad gave me his a couple of years ago, so I have a matching set.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My most used gun is the Remington 870 12 gauge I got when I was 12 years old. Nothing fancy about it, just an old reliable work horse. I took it for a long walk today trying to fill my LE turkey tag, but she didn't get to bark...yet. I've killed loads of doves, grouse, ducks, bunnies, quail, a couple of turkeys and a coyote with it in the nearly quarter of a century that I have owned it. 

A couple years ago I bought a Tikka t3x 7mm rem mag with a stainless steel barrel and a grey/black laminate stock that is now the first pick anytime we head out on a cow elk hunt or something.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I probably shoot the AR I built or my SAR B6P the most lately. But I should use the others far more than I do.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I spend about 40-50 days a year carrying my Benelli SBE2 while hunting waterfowl plus a couple weeks each spring turkey hunting. My rifles get rotated for deer hunting, so the shotgun wins by a country mile.


----------

